
Math for Game Programmers 04 – Operations on vectors - Charles__L
http://higherorderfun.com/blog/2010/02/23/math-for-game-programmers-04-operations-on-vectors/
======
38leinad
he also seems to have a nice article on 2d platformers:
[http://higherorderfun.com/blog/2012/05/20/the-guide-to-
imple...](http://higherorderfun.com/blog/2012/05/20/the-guide-to-
implementing-2d-platformers/) marked for reading.

------
Xyzodiac
Funny enough, vectors aren't usually discussed in a math setting until
Calculus III. Despite being a relatively easy concept.

~~~
psykotic
In my Danish high school we covered the algebra and geometry of vectors in two
and three dimensions in our second year. The high school mathematics
curriculum in Denmark is ridiculously unambitious; I'm certain my American
friends covered more than this in their high school AP classes.

There's a compelling argument for withholding the abstract theory of vector
spaces and linear maps from non-mathematicians until multivariate calculus.
Linear maps (as approximations to differentiable maps), determinants (as
Jacobians measuring volume distortion under pullback), eigenvalues and
quadratic forms (as Hessians measuring curvature with eigenvalues as principal
curvatures) all make prominent appearances and become easy to motivate
geometrically.

------
shanelja
Thanks a lot, your advice on Vectors over your last few articles has really
expanded my knowledge of what you can really do with Arrays if you think of
them as pieces of an object rather than just a (generally) unordered list of
"stuff".

